# Appeal PRP



## Satyapalmehru (Nov 30, 2020)

Good Day All, 

After completing first general work permit I was granted for second General work permit in 2016 on behalf of waiver. 

I applied first time for PRP in 2018 but after several months it was rejected giving reason could not contact my office over landline. I appealed against it but again rejected due to very same reason. 

Now I decided to apply for fresh application in 2020 early but due to COVID loackdown I could not do fresh application. 

Please advise if there is any way to appeal against rejection after so long time. Someone from DHA who can help in this situation. 

My current work permit is expiring on 5th April 2021. 

Your valuable suggestions will be highly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

You can only appear within a very short period after collection of outcome. I think its about 10 days. So you cannot appeal anymore. You need to submit a fresh application when they open for PRPs


----------



## Satyapalmehru (Nov 30, 2020)

jollem said:


> You can only appear within a very short period after collection of outcome. I think its about 10 days. So you cannot appeal anymore. You need to submit a fresh application when they open for PRPs


Good Day, 

Thanks for kind response. 

Is there any idea when VFS will start accepting PRP applications. 

Regards


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Satyapalmehru said:


> Good Day,
> 
> Thanks for kind response.
> 
> ...


sorry I have no idea when they will open for PRP. But with DHA processes u need a lot of patience.


----------

